# filming godspell



## nuggetman (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm filming a local HS's production of godspell next week
I'm probably going to have two cameras, one is hopefully going to be a higher end (Canon G2 i believe) and one is a standard sony handycam

I was planning to position the handycam for a full stage shot for the duration, and do some manual panning with the G2.

anyone have any suggestions of possibly better ways?


----------



## rapscaLLion (Mar 12, 2005)

Not really, it would be preferable to have a third camera but you make do with what you got I guess. When my HS does our plays, we have three cameras set up, feeding to the back room, in which we have set up a mini tv studio: Preview monitors, switcher, output monitors, etc. Basically we do "live to tape", so that there is no need for future editing.

I guess that's kinda complicated, and costly if you don't already have the equipment, so my suggestion would be: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE GOOD MICROPHONES!!!

Depending on the camera, the onboard mic should be fine, but you will pic up a lot of crowd noise (depending on accoustics, you will be able to hear the actors fine, but you'll be able to hear the jackass in front of you BETTER!) 
Best case: Rent some boundry mics or the like that you can put on the front of the stage, and run the cable to your cam's input. If you can't do that, find a place where you are away from people, because camcorder mics will pick up their whispers/laughs/cheers as well as the lines. Very distracting!

Of course if the actors have mics and you can get a feed from the board that is the best option 

Good luck!


----------



## pndoran_LD (Mar 12, 2005)

In the past when i have filmed productions, i have done a 2-3 camera shoot, usually live edited, and i would normally have camera ops for each camera. Since you probably don't have the man power to do this i would do the same thing you are doing, but make sure you get a feed from the house board. 

I would also suggest to use the same camera, so that the quality matches.


----------



## nuggetman (Mar 12, 2005)

already have the board feed taken care of


rapscaLLion said:


> Not really, it would be preferable to have a third camera but you make do with what you got I guess. When my HS does our plays, we have three cameras set up, feeding to the back room, in which we have set up a mini tv studio: Preview monitors, switcher, output monitors, etc. Basically we do "live to tape", so that there is no need for future editing.
> 
> I guess that's kinda complicated, and costly if you don't already have the equipment, so my suggestion would be: MAKE SURE YOU HAVE GOOD MICROPHONES!!!
> 
> ...


----------

